
ResearchCoin – a crypto token to help accelerate the pace of scientific research - barmstrong
https://medium.com/researchhub/announcing-researchcoin-bc075d4a3235
======
notRobot
TL;DR: same as reputation on Stack Exchange/Overflow, but a whole lot more
complicated for no reason.

~~~
gus_massa
The first difficult part of a Stack Overflow clone is to get an initial
community of experts. Joel and Jeff had both a well known blogs where they can
got people to form the initial community. (HN was created from the readers of
the pg blog^H^H^H^H essays.)

The second problem is moderation, that is not an easy task.

My guess is that they can keep the homeopathy folks away, but I'm worry that
it will be difficult to filter other stuff like the EmDrive.

And using a crytocoin instead of worthless internet points will solve none of
these problems.

